# Islamic relics



## ekrem

Dendan-i Saadet
The tooth of the Prophet






Lihye-i Saadet
Hairs from the beard of the Prophet





Name-i Saadet
Letter written by the Prophet





Swords belonging to the Prophet





In the Box behind: Mantle of the Prophet
In the Box in-front: Banner of the Prophet


----------



## ekrem

Footprint of the Prophet


----------



## ekrem

The box containing the mantle of the Prophet


----------



## ekrem

The mantle


----------



## ekrem

Arm bone of John Baptist
A part of his skull bone is also located in Topkapi Palace


----------



## ekrem

Moses' staff
The Staff of Moses - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ekrem

Sandals of the Prophet on right side.
Left side is his shirt


----------



## ekrem

Swords of first Caliphs

1st Abu Bakr
2nd Umar ibn al-Khatt&#257;b
3rd Uthman ibn Affan
4th Al&#299; ibn Ab&#299; &#7788;&#257;lib (Sword is not his Zülfikar)








Beard-hair of the Prophet


----------



## ekrem

Bow of the Prophet


----------



## California Girl

Pubic hair of the Prophet? No?


----------



## Mr. H.

Jesus never owned a sword.


----------

